# Public Hunting around Canal Winchester



## iceman71 (Jul 25, 2010)

I am looking for some public hunting ground close to Canal Winchester. I usually hunt on our family property in Athens but I'm looking for some place to hunt during the week in the evenings after work. Any insite would be appreciated.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Deer Creek


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

littleking said:


> Deer Creek


2nd that, plenty of area, plenty of birds

pf released its pheasant oultlook for ohio, list ross and pickaway as best counties


----------

